# Work Rezax Center Cap?



## wtprider180 (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone know where i can find these? I have been trying and cant seem to come up with them. Any help is appreciated. 
here are the wheels im talking about.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Since your wheels are hawt I'll help you out. Just click the blue link next to the name of your cap and it will bring up the price








http://group5motorsport.com/wo....aspx


----------



## wtprider180 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

these center caps are old, ill check it out though.


----------



## chotoplease (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Work Rezax Center Cap? (wtprider180)*

Which cap do you need? the one with the red ring or gold ring? email me at [email protected] and I will email you a pic of both. I'm selling the cap for $50 and the ring for $70. If you are interested let me know.


----------

